# Can anyone help? Towing limits for the Toyota Hilux surf 2.4td??



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

Hi, I've just bought a toyota hilux surf 2.4td (car version of the pick up)to tow a horse trailer with.  I assumed being a big 4x4 it would have no problems with the weight limit for trailers but I can't find anywhere it in writting what the limit is?  I've heard rumours that it's only 2.250Kg? If this is the case I'm bu**ered!!! That limit will tow a 16.2 lightweight trailer but I need to tow an ifor 510!! !  I've telephoned my local toyota dealer but because they are all imports they do not have that information. It's not on the V5 or in the owners manual.  Any more ideas?????


----------



## charlyan (17 June 2009)

http://www.hiluxsurf.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3057

Found this link- you've maybe already seen it, looks like it might be 2250kg as you mentioned


----------



## Sooty (17 June 2009)

The trucks have a lower limit than a full blown 4x4 as they are much lighter vehicles. Sorry!

ETS 1 horse and a 510 will be under that though...


----------



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

But is it true that in order to tow a trailer, the tow vehicle must have a towing capacity of the MAM of the trailer? i.e ifor 510 laden weight 2700Kg even if only travelling one horse the vehicle must be able to tow the fully laden weight????

Thankyou charlyan yes that was where I'd got the 2.250Kg from!!!  But can't find it in actual legal print anywhere.  Where do you stand if vosa pull you over and ask to see documents to say the vehicle is capable of towing what's behind it!!?


----------



## marmalade76 (17 June 2009)

I think the MAM only applies to drivers, ie if you are not qualified to tow a trailer that weighs over 750kg, and that is the unlaiden weight of a trailer and it is empty, you are still towing illegally if the MAM is more ( does that make sense?)
My OH has a Hilux pick up single cab and he thinks its towing cap is 2250kg, it does say on it somewhere, so I could check when he gets home, and being that a pick up is lighter I would have thought that a surf could tow more. You could go to a weighbridge to find out for sure. What you intend to tow must not be more than 85% of the weight of the towing vehicle.


----------



## ladyt25 (17 June 2009)

Does it not say in your handbook/manual? I am sure when I got my 4x4 (just a suzuki vitira - I don't tow with it!) that it says something in the handbook about towing capacity.


----------



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does it not say in your handbook/manual? I am sure when I got my 4x4 (just a suzuki vitira - I don't tow with it!) that it says something in the handbook about towing capacity. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No because it is an import very little information is supplied and toyota in uk can't help because the cars aren't sold in the uk!!  

Wondering if it's easier just to sell and get a discovery, pity though as I've only just got her!!  She's also lovely to drive and has all the mod cons despite her being a bit old!!!!  She's in lovely nic unlike some landys that are about!!!!

I've emailed VOSA to see if they can answer me!!!


----------



## ladyt25 (17 June 2009)

Hmm, well that's rubbish!! Have you tried some of the toyota hilux forum sites (just googled it and some came up) they may have some more info/people-in-the-know on.


----------



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

I've just managed to find the specs of the toyota hilux crew cab pickup (the vehicle the surf is built on) it can tow 2.250Kg so I would assume that the surf is the same but will try to get clarification from vosa as those figures were for a 2.5, my surf is a 2.4 (nothing's ever simple!!) 

Also need to know if towing an ifor 510 would be ok with just one horse in as this would be under the 2.250Kg!!!!  If this is ok then I'm fine!!!  If not the car will be for sale, anyone want a lovely cheap luxury 4x4???!!!!!!


----------



## martlin (17 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Also need to know if towing an ifor 510 would be ok with just one horse in as this would be under the 2.250Kg!!!!  If this is ok then I'm fine!!!  If not the car will be for sale, anyone want a lovely cheap luxury 4x4???!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, it wouldn't be OK, it's the MAM of the trailer not the actual weight that matters, ie IW510 has MAM about 2,5t(??) so even though there is only 1 horse in it at any given time and it doesn't weigh its MAM, your towing car should have towing capacity of at least the trailer's MAM.


----------



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

This is what I'd heard too but there seems to be contraversy about how its written, that it only applies in terms of the drivers license.


----------



## martlin (17 June 2009)

No, it applies to all drivers. To be legal, you have to have appropriate licence to the car+trailer AND be within your car's towing limits based on MAM. Otherwise they would have to take you to the weighbridge every time.

ETS - What you could do is to go to IW dealer and downgrade your trailer's MAM to 2,250kg. Then, towing 1 horse in it you will be legal


----------



## competitiondiva (17 June 2009)

ooo can you do this even on an older ifor?????  Thank you for that!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I Still think it's easier to sell the ruddy car!!!!!


----------



## martlin (17 June 2009)

Yes, you can do it with any trailer


----------



## Peter026 (17 June 2009)

The 4 runner is the UK equivalent of the Surf and the towing weight for that is 5000lbs. I still use old money so don't know what that is in metric.


----------



## star (18 June 2009)

the 2.4 is shite for towing!  sell it and get a 3.0L.  you wont find the exact towing weight anywhere - the Japs dont tow so no-one has actually tested how much they can tow.  I tow a 505 and 2 horses with my 3.0L Surf and it makes easy work of it, but it was hard enough work driving a 2.4 - i definitely wouldn't tow with one - they take gutless to a new extreme!


----------



## Tiggy1 (18 June 2009)

Why have you bought a 2.4l!!
They are really bad for blwoing cyclinder heads and being gutless.
The 3.0l are great.

The 4runner is the English Equivalent. I tow my IW 505 with no problems. You hardly know it's on there.

Sorry about the 2.4l info but echo Star


----------

